# Vasectomy ?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

One of the women I talked with last year from okcupid - I met her while I was in Makati. 46 years old.

To keep the story short, many things she said did not make sense and was not consistent. I concluded she wanted unprotected sex 1 time before I left in my order to claim pregnancy and collect child support. Maybe also claim rape too?

The hotel manager said this has happened 5 times at his hotel. The child support goes well past 18 years, and international agreements means you can't get away from paying.

So, I am thinking to either get a vasectomy or date older women who can not get pregnant.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Why not have protected sex instead?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Vasectomy does not guarantee immediate result of not being able to impregnate. Personal history - I had a vasectomy performed in 1978 when I was 39 years old. Spent 3 days with extremely painful and somewhat swollen gonads from the surgery. After 3 weeks time, had to submit semen to be analyzed as to sperm count as it takes multiple ejaculations to completely clear out any residual sperms, only then was I issued a form certifying I could no longer become a father.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Why not have protected sex instead?


Contraceptives are becoming more readily available but I think most women still expect sex to be unprotected. At 46 she must be desperate as her chances of pregnancy are getting low.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Contraceptives are becoming more readily available but I think most women still expect sex to be unprotected. At 46 she must be desperate as her chances of pregnancy are getting low.


 Well. The good ones want marriage  even if some accept live-in but then they still aim at marriage. Except some in cities, its still as in our home countries 60 - 100 years ago. Some famillies even expect the man ask the woman's PARENTS for permisision to even date...

E g one such family I know a bit. Its a poor farmers/construction workers family in province. Now the daughter I know most is a bit over 30 and married, but when she was around 20, a man came to ask her parents for dating. By she didnt like him, she farted loud on purpouse 🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well said guys, yes agree Fred, 10 plus ejaculations to clear out the system, also the gonads and pain.
Aside, you the OP should insist on protected sex with a partner you don't know,,,, at the very least you should both have HIV and STD tests and certified by the lab.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Yes,
I took her to Makati medical center, Paid 11270 php for 5 blood tests. HIV, hepatitis B, hepatitis C, hsv1 via IGG test, and hsv2 via IGG test.

These have no cure ( hepatitis C now has an expensive cure)

She failed hsv1 which is very common.
So no kissing.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting Howard and things may have changed here but 11 odd years ago Ben had all the STD tests including HIV and was free.
This is just one I found with a google search.





__





 HIV Test Price in the Philippines: AIDS Test Cost – Medical Pinas







medicalpinas.com





I would still recommend a rain coat for a while.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting Howard and things may have changed here but 11 odd years ago Ben had all the STD tests including HIV and was free.
> This is just one I found with a google search.
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with the local raincoats is they only come in small. A bit tight on the average European.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, not true Gary, you can purchase any size on Lazada or Shopee. Forward planning, as we do in life. Don't expect to buy a rain coat in a 7/11 store in your size.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting Howard and things may have changed here but 11 odd years ago Ben had all the STD tests including HIV and was free.
> This is just one I found with a google search.
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have all the tests as well? 

The HIV test was compulsory when i applied for my permanent residency in the 90's.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I donate blood to the red cross every 2 months. The red cross tests my blood for HIV, hepatitis b, hepatitis C, and many other diseased, but not hsv. Hsv lurkes in nerves, not the blood. So a blood transfusion can't give someone hsv. 

So hsv igg tests for antibodies in the blood can detect if someone has gsv. Once a year I ask my family doctor for the 2 hsv tests.

Every woman who gets tested for me, in USA, fails hsv1 or hsv2. These aren't deadly diseases, but I don't want them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes of course mags, life is a two way street, like washing dishes correctly or an umbrella or raincoat when the weather and possibilities are inclement.
As I always tell my workers here and other countries, safety first and follow the same rules.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Yes of course mags, life is a two way street, like washing dishes correctly or an umbrella or raincoat when the weather and possibilities are inclement.
> As I always tell my workers here and other countries, safety first and follow the same rules.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Good to hear. I sometimes see that foreign visitors have double standards when dealing with locals.
For example the foreign guy who comes to meet a local girl and has narrowed his choices down to three. He plans to meet them and potentially (hopefully) sample! He then seems horrified that one has a boyfriend and the other is chatting to other foreigners. Double standards?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The Bimek SLV: The World's First


Bimek SLV is a reversible male birth control under development. Stop the flow of sperm by flipping a switch. Learn more.




www.vasectomy.com


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I prefer to get the ol' raincoats from a vending machine. When I get em at the grocery stores I ALWAYS get a checkout girl who beeps them through and gives me a knowing grin or giggle. 

Even worse is when the damn thing wont scan and she gets on the horn for another employee to fetch another box - waving it around so everyone behind me in line can see.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I prefer to get the ol' raincoats from a vending machine. When I get em at the grocery stores I ALWAYS get a checkout girl who beeps them through and gives me a knowing grin or giggle.
> 
> Even worse is when the damn thing wont scan and she gets on the horn for another employee to fetch another box - waving it around so everyone behind me in line can see.


 Isnt that nice if buying biger than normal in Phils?


----------

